# ???Bindestock???



## Byaku (28. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

bin am überlegen ob ich das Fliegenbinden anfange, möchte nun mal Eure Meinung zu 2 Bindestöcke hören!

Ich will nicht gleich einen Bindestock für ewig viele €ronen.

Also hier mal die beiden für die ich mich interessiere:

http://www.baker-flyfishing.com/shop/start.php?d_718_Profi_Bindestock_incl__Zubehor_im_Etui.php

Der 2. (gleicher Link,) ist unter "Bindesets" -> und dann der 2. von oben

Passt das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis?

Bitte um Antworten.

MfG


----------



## forelle03 (28. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Wenn es nur für den Anfang ist kauf ihn dir.Qualität hat ihren Preis!!!!!


----------



## Rosi (28. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Hi der Erste sieht doch gut aus, wenn du auf einer Bodenplatte stehst. Von Sets halte ich nicht viel, da ist meistens Zeug dabei, welches man nie benötigt.

Ich finde einen Bindestock zum Anklemmen besser, das ist irgendwie handlicher. Man kann ja eine Unterlage darunter schieben, dann zerkratzt die Tischkante nicht.


----------



## Fangnix (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Bindestock -> Danvise!
Mehr Bindestock für das Geld gibt es nicht! Ich würd im Gegensatz zu Rosi aber auf jeden Fall eine Bodenplatte empfehlen. Aber is Geschmackssache...


----------



## Tewi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

bei den Danvise hab ich auch schon überlegt!

rosi was hast du denn für einen Bindestock?#c


----------



## Rosi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Moin Tewi, ich steh nicht so auf Marken und würde mir nie solch ein Teil zulegen. Er muß einen Haken fest halten können, mehr nicht. Es gibt Leute die binden ihre Fliegen mit den Fingern. 
So extrem bin ich auch nicht, mein Bindestock ist von Ebay und tut seinen Dienst. Grad wenn man mit etwas Neuem beginnt, weiß man doch garnicht, wie lange das Einen interessiert. Wird es nach einem halben Jahr Fliegenbinden zu langweilig, steht das teure Ding in der Ecke. Ich bin seit ein paar Jahren dabei, aber hab die tollen Backen noch nicht vermißt. Wichtig ist was hinten rauskommt und nicht ob der Bindestock einen Namen hat.


----------



## Tewi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

danke für deine auskunft @Rosi!
mir geht es nicht um marke rosi sondern um funktionalität....
such immer noch....


----------



## Rosi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Hi Tewi, was sollte er denn können? 
Was hast du für einen Bindestock?


----------



## Tewi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

was sollte er können, tja meiner is schon gut aber die baken sind hin!


----------



## Tewi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

habe dieses modell;


----------



## Byaku (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Abend,
und danke schon mal allen für Eure Antworten.

@Fangnix: der Danvise sieht echt nicht schlecht aus! Kommt auf jedenfall in die nähere Auswahl.

Jetzt noch ne Frage! Auf was sollte man achten und was für Werkzeuge braucht man für den Anfang. Würde am Anfang erst mal Streamer machen wollen. Gibts hier für Empfehlungen?

Danke nochmal


----------



## Rosi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*



Tewi schrieb:


> was sollte er können, tja meiner is schon gut aber die baken sind hin!



Meiner ist auch gut, aber die Backen sehen auf den Bildern furchtbar aus.
Ich habe schon ein paar Mal angesetzt und mich nach einem neuen Bindestock umgesehen, bin aber immer davon abgekommen. Dann könnte ich den Alten im Wohnwagen lassen und brauchte nicht alles hin und her zu schleppen.

Gib doch mal Bescheid, wenn du was Brauchbares gefunden hast. Aber keinen Danvice.


----------



## Tewi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

alles klar rosi mach ich, was willste denn ausgeben! ich hab mir nen preis von max 50€ gesetzt...


----------



## Rosi (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Bindestock -> Danvise!
> Mehr Bindestock für das Geld gibt es nicht! Ich würd im Gegensatz zu Rosi aber auf jeden Fall eine Bodenplatte empfehlen. Aber is Geschmackssache...



Da hast du dich leider geirrt. Es gibt bessere Bindestöcke, die Namen sind nur nicht so bekannt.
Ein von Hand gefertigter LAW, ein Renzetti, Marc Petitjean...
Danvice kann außerdem alles sein, auch ein Normalo für 65€.


----------



## Romeo7 (29. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Ich hab den Danvise Innovation Bindestock mit Bodenplatte für bei ebay gekauft. 

Kann ich nur empfehlen hab ich seit langem. Der Haken sitzt sicher auch kleine Fliegen 16er kannst du damit binden. Hatte am Anfang, weil ich dachte ich probiere mal, einen für 25 Euro mit dicken backen, das war eine Katastrophe. Kann ich nur bestätigen am falschen Ende sparen sollte man nicht, wenn man sich auf das Binden konzentrieren will.

Aber der vom Baker sieht sehr verlockend aus. Würd ich nehmen wenn ich nicht schon einen hätte.


----------



## Fangnix (30. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Natürlich gibt es bessere Bindestöcke Rosi, aber nicht für 60€! Die kosten dann 150€ aufwärts.
Ich will nicht mehr auf einen voll rotierbaren Bindestock verzichten müssen und da is der Danvise ungeschlagen in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Inkognitofly (30. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

@Rosi 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 



> Natürlich gibt es bessere Bindestöcke Rosi, aber nicht für 60€! Die kosten dann 150€ aufwärts.
> Ich will nicht mehr auf einen voll rotierbaren Bindestock verzichten müssen und da is der Danvise ungeschlagen in der Preisklasse.



Das kann ich nur unterstützen. Es gibt auf dem Gesamten Weltmarkt kein Bindestock der im Preis&Leistung den Danvise schlägt !!!

Ich pers. kenne 2 Bindefirmen die ausschließlich auf Danvise binden, und die sind zu 100% mit denen zufrieden. OK bei 250 Bindestöcken geht auch mal das ein oder andere Teil kaputt, aber die Binden auch 8-10 Stunden täglich.

TL


----------



## Rosi (30. April 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> @Rosi
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> 
> ...



Der Meinung bin ich überhaupt nicht, vielleicht ist das auch Geschmacksache. Einen  Danvice gibt es für 60€. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. November 2009)

*Bindestock??? Danvise New Classic ???*

Das Thema ist zwar schon älter, aber ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. 

Frage an die, die Erfahrung haben: Was haltet Ihr vom Danvise New Classic. Gibt es da grosse Unterschiede zum Danvise Innovation ? Ich habe davon NULL Ahnung, will aber mit dem Binden beginnen und das Teil bekommt man für sympathische 60 € #6

Danke im Voraus !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (21. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Moin,

wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?
Ich kann erst einmal keinen erkennen, auch nicht im Preis.
Da hat vielleicht bloß jemand einen anderen Namen drangebaut.

Zu den 60 Euronen würde ich Dir noch die Bodenplatte und den 
Verlängerungsarm empfehlen .....
..... und die Suchfunktion. Is ja schon reichlich drüber geschrieben, so es sich um den selben Stock handelt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?
> Gruß Tom


 
Hoffe genau darauf ne Antwort zu erhalten

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Fangnix (21. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Ich erkenne auf den Bildern, die ich gefunden habe, auch keinen Unterschied. Außer dass die Stange silbern und nicht schwarz lackiert is...


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (22. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hoffe genau darauf ne Antwort zu erhalten
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff




Vielleicht ist sie das ja schon


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Ich glaube auch für das Geld gibt´s nichts Besseres als den Danvise (dmit binden bestimmt 2/3 aller Binder denke ichwenn nicht noch mehr), auch Wenn einige wenige Experten auf den Regal schwören (USA).
Es kommt in der Hauptsache darauf an den Haken sicher zu halten und diesen Zweck erfüllt er perfekt und die Backen leben  lange!
Zum Anfang könnte man sicher auch einen stinknormalen Schraubstock verwenden, gerade für größere Streamer


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Gracias !

Bei so viel, doch positiver Resonanz, werde ich den Danvise New Classic ordern.

Schönes WE !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## tommig (22. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Danvise ist ne gute Wahl, solange man die Spannbacken mit Vorsicht behandelt  Aber darüber wurde in diversen Foren schon ausführlich geschrieben :q


----------



## Suniflex (22. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Hallo den Danvise
 gibt es jetzt schon für 49Euronen hier http://www.angelsachse.de/index.php/cat/c273_Bindest-cke.html/XTCsid/ppdn6qb5mshje5s4da08dcoev6
übrigens besitze ich den selben und wie schon gesagt für einen Anfänger ist er Top.#6#6#6
                            Gruß Steffen


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Hallo den Danvise
> gibt es jetzt schon für 49Euronen hier http://www.angelsachse.de/index.php/cat/c273_Bindest-cke.html/XTCsid/ppdn6qb5mshje5s4da08dcoev6
> übrigens besitze ich den selben und wie schon gesagt für einen Anfänger ist er Top.#6#6#6
> Gruß Steffen


 

Hallo Steffen,

habe den Händler angeschrieben und gefragt, ob es sich um einen Danvise handelt. 

Antwort: "... dieser Bindestock wird von der Firma Danica in Dänemark hergestellt und ist auch -Made in Dänemark-."

Scheint also ein anderer zu sein, oder ?

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (23. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Ist Nutella, weil es von von Ferrero hergestellt wird, kein Nutella mehr?


----------



## Fangnix (23. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Also bei mir auf der Pakung steht auch Danica druff. So wird wohl die Firma heißen . Ich denke das is der gleiche, egal ob der nun Innovation Cam oder New Classic heißt.


----------



## BigEarn (23. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Danica Vise (Vise (engl.): Bindestock) = DanVise


----------



## Suniflex (24. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

@ Steff Peff das iss er!!
der ist für den Anfang echt ok und reicht völlig aus und Rotiert nur etwas vorichtig machen beim Einspannen der etwas stärkeren Haken ok dann haste viel Freude damit .@Big Earn super erklärt:q:q
                                 Gruß und TL Steffen


----------



## Havorred01 (24. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Moinsen! 

Möchte mal wissen taugt der von Danvise nun etwas oder nicht?!
Sind die Einspannbacken aus Metall oder Plastik? Kann mir einer "größere" -Haken definieren?
Danke 
Havorred01


----------



## Suniflex (24. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

@Havorred01
ich weis nicht ob du für 49 euro einen vergleichbaren Bindestock bekommen wirst ich glaube eher nicht und mit stärkeren Haken must du dir so vor stellen es gibt Nymphenhaken und Trockenflh wie du sicherlich wissen wirst die Spannbacken sind aus Metall es kann aber vorkommen das man die Vorschraube für die Einstellung der Hakenfestigkeit also für den sitz des Hakens etwas zu stark zusammen dreht dann kann das bei öfteren vorkommen dazu führen das sich die Spannbacken vorn etwas auseinander drücken das ist dann nicht mehr ganz so toll aber Grundsätzlich ist das ein nicht zu verachtenden Einsteigebindestock .
Ich hoffe das hat dir weiter geholfen ,solltest du noch Fragen haben dann können dir hier bestimmt noch andere Forumsmitglieder hier etwas dazu erklären.Übrigens die Spannbacken und der Stab für die Tischklemmvorichtung sind aus Metall der rest aus Hartkunstoff vorsichtig ausgedrückt jm nichts falsches zu sagen.
               TL und LG Steffen:q:q#6


----------



## Havorred01 (24. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Moin moin!
Ich habe mir heute mittag einen von danvise bestellt.#6
danke für die infos!
Gruß havorred01


----------



## tommig (24. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Der Danvise ist in seiner Preisklasse sicher der Beste!! Muss er auch sein, denn es gibt keinen anderen Rotationsbindestock zu solch einem Preis :q
Fakt ist, die Backen sind nicht richtig gehärtet und die größte Schwachstelle.Außerdem sollte man sich die Armverlängerung gleich dazu bestellen, denn der Abstand zwischen Stock und Backen ist sehr gering und hat mich beim binden der meisten Muster sehr genervt.Das waren für mich die Gründe diesen Stock nicht zu kaufen.Auch Kunststoff finde ich nicht so prickelnd.
Wenn man aber beim Einspannend vorsichtig ist, hat man sicher lange Freude an dem Danvise und die Rotation ist sehr schön weich und leichtgängig.
Trotz allem ist das nicht "für Anfänger ausreichend", wie hier geschrieben wurde, sondern mehr als das#6
Um in das Binden rein zu schnuppern reicht ein ganz einfacher Stock.Wenns dann wirklich dabei bleibt, wie wohl bei den meisten Fliegenfischern:q, und man viel- und die verschiedensten Muster bindet, so kommt man um ein höherwertiges Modell nicht herum.Und sorry, davon ist der Danvise wirklich sehr weit entfernt.Nicht weil er "zu billig" ist, oder nicht ein anderer Name darauf steht.
Es ist so wie mit vielen Dingen im Leben, klein anfangen und Stück für Stück weiter....
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man mal sieht wie viel Geld man noch für Bindematerial ausgibt, dann kommt einem ein günstiger Stock gerade recht
Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Binden und vor allem Erfolg am Wasser mit den selbst gebastelten Brummern:q
Tl und Gruß aus Kassel.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Hallo, 

heute wurde der Danvise vom "Angelsachsen" geliefert :m
Muß mir jetzt Material zum Binden holen und testen. 
Der Bindekurs ist erst am 19.12., aber so lange will ich nicht warten


@Suniflex,

nochmals Danke für den Link. Der Preis ist hammermäßig.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Suniflex (27. November 2009)

*AW: ???Bindestock???*

Hallo Steff Peff
bitte gern geschehen :m.Zum Fliegen binden mußt du nicht erst einen Kurs machen aber ein ordentliches Buch hilft da schon mal gewaltig .Ich will dir aber den Spass an einem Fliegenbindekurs nicht mies machen,denn es gibt bestimmt gute Laune da und noch mehr Lust aufs selber Binden sowieso.
Lass dich überraschen und du wirst feststellen das du noch ne Menge Kohle los werden wirst:q:q:q:q:q:q beim Materialbedarf :q:q:q:q:q aber geil iss es trotzdem.:vik::vik:


----------

